# APTuning New Year's Maintenance Specials - Timing Belts - Alignments - Oil Changes



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

****UPDATE: Do to the great response the SALE has been Extended! Don't know how long the boss will let me keep this going so do not hesitate to get your appointment scheduled.*



Here at APTuning we want all of our customers to keep their cars in ideal running condition. Most owners tend to delay scheduled service intervals, wether it be for not enough time in a busy schedule or not wanting to spend the money. However there is nothing worse then your car leaving you sit on the side of the road because of procrastinating on preventive maintenance. 

To lessen the sting often associated with major maintenance we are offering special prices and discounts on these specialized services. Service specials are for Timing belts and alignments, all prices include parts, labor and tax to complete the standard job. 


***We also are now a Castrol dealer and are currently offering a special in which, purchase an oil change using Castrol Edge Syntec Oil and receive a $20 rebate towards your next service. You gotta change your oil anyway so why not get money back for doing it!!*



*Alignment Service - $70 Front Wheel, $100 All Wheel, includes labor, printout and taxes.* (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)

Alignment is probably one of the most overlooked services to be done to a car. Many people feel if the car goes straight the alignment is fine which is a terrible misconception. A car can drive straight but still have alignment issues which could negatively effect a cars handling or destroy tires. An incorrectly alignment can keep you from getting the performance your suspension or tires are capable of. 
****We specialize in lowered cars and can do virtually any, no matter how low!!!*




*Timing Belt Service - Prices listed below - includes timing belt, tensioners, metal impeller water pump*(with the exception of some FSI application)*, accessory belt, coolant, and taxes.*

By far the most procrastinated scheduled service on any vehicle is the timing belt. Usually due simply to the high costs of inflated dealer prices. This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that if fails will easily multiply the repair costs into the thousands of dollars. Factory interval schedules are usually between 90k-105k but we highly recommend replacement around 80k due to a lot of know failures before the factory specs.



_*MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $590

2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $460

1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $700



_*MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3*_

2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $645

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $700



_*B5/B6 Chassis A4*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $645

2.8 V6 (all engine codes) - $730

3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $930



_*B5 Chassis S4*_

2.7T V6 (all engine codes) - $730



_*B5/5.5 Chassis Passat*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $645

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $700



_*B6 Chassis Passat*_

2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $590



_*B7 Chassis A4*_

2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $625


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

For all of you out there with 80K or more miles, and those who bought cars used that unsure if the belt has ever been done. Better safe then sorry, you don't want your valves looking like this:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Savings and Deals! Get your January specials here!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*If you need your timing belt done, get on this sale before its over. My boss said Im crazy for offering these super low prices!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*2 weeks left on the sale pricing, don't miss out on this great deal!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Just 1 week left!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*We are pretty much booked through the end of the month but still honoring sale price as long as it is scheduled by then. *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only 1 more day to schedule your service at these great prices!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

****UPDATE: Do to the great response the SALE has been Extended! Don't know how long the boss will let me keep this going so do not hesitate to get your appointment scheduled.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*To the Top!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Do not hesitate, schedule your service ASAP! I just got word I can't run this special much longer*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*bump*


----------

